
Ask HN: Is there an concept to build an API that can be wrapped in any Language? - marcuskaufmann
I&#x27; am looking for some guidance to build an API that could be wrapped in any&#x2F;most languages. All the wrapper shall follow the same structure and rules without beeing ugly to use.
I don&#x27;t know much about language specific quirks implementing an API. Are there any concepts or best practices that one should use?
======
funfunfunction
See Swagger

[https://swagger.io/](https://swagger.io/)

